# Which book you have read more than once?



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I have actually read many books more than once but the most recent ones are:

Who moved my cheese by Dr. Spencer Johnson
Personality Types by Richard Riso (didn't grasp it the first time)


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

Harker said:


> With respect, I have called nobody stupid or lazy, I have given my opinion in a general form.
> 
> I don't think my posts were in any way negative. But do what you want to. I will still post my true opinion. Thank you


I don't think too many people re read books though I most certainly have. Are you saying all books in general are unworthy of a second time around or do you have a specific genre in mind? Have you ever re watched a film and if you do so why do you think re reading a book is any different?

You said earlier that a re read is simply an experience you have already had but I don't think that is always the case. Fiction, for instance, can change your view of characters when you know what their true motivations are. Foreshadowing is often seen the second time around. Your life is a bit different each time you read and many say that that changes their perspective. You have also learned more since the last time so new things will spring to mind as you read. Of course stories affect everyone differently.


----------



## Harker (Sep 18, 2016)

Librarian said:


> I don't think too many people re read books though I most certainly have. Are you saying all books in general are unworthy of a second time around or do you have a specific genre in mind? Have you ever re watched a film and if you do so why do you think re reading a book is any different?
> 
> You said earlier that a re-read is simply an experience you have already had but I don't think that is always the case. Fiction, for instance, can change your view of characters when you know what their true motivations are. Foreshadowing is often seen the second time around. Your life is a bit different each time you read and many say that that changes their perspective. You have also learned more since the last time so new things will spring to mind as you read. Of course stories affect everyone differently.


I was referring to fiction.

I understand the reasons some people re read books, you might get more out of it second time, you might see things differently, as you say, or it will trigger emotions you felt the first time, etc. My own reasoning is that it is a waste of time and lazy because it's comfortable, instead of reading something new, that perhaps you won't enjoy as much.

I have re watched movies, but not very often and I would have a similar opinion on that. It can never be as good as the first time for me. Reading takes more effort than watching a movie, but you get more reward.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

Harker said:


> I was referring to fiction.
> 
> I understand the reasons some people re read books, you might get more out of it second time, you might see things differently, as you say, or it will trigger emotions you felt the first time, etc. My own reasoning is that it is a waste of time and lazy because it's comfortable, instead of reading something new, that perhaps you won't enjoy as much.
> 
> I have re watched movies, but not very often and I would have a similar opinion on that. It can never be as good as the first time for me. Reading takes more effort than watching a movie, but you get more reward.


Fair enough. Your statement about it being lazy and comfortable I agree partly with however there are those few rare books that are as far from "comfortable" as you can get. You have to find a skilled writer of course and the themes are often psychological, dark, creepy or in some other way takes you off guard. I wish there were more works of fiction that could either be just as strong or give you a completely new experience the second time around, but alas, the list is short. 

I am not a big movie watcher myself (certainly not much of a watch it again person), prefer books so I agree with your last sentence completely.


----------



## Katherine7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Harry Potter, The Host, Pride & Prejudice and many more (yes I do like reading books and watching movies twice :wink


----------



## KattyLu (Dec 1, 2016)

All of the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I've read all the Harry Potter books more than once, and Pride and Prejudice (several times). Also the Great Gatsby, though that was for school. And several Shakespeare plays, such as Macbeth and A Midsummer Night's Dream.


----------



## Ghostcolors (Aug 8, 2016)

Currently reading The Snow Leopard by Peter Matthiessen for a second time. Highly recommend it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Book about car basics, how they are made and tested before production


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

parts of thoreau's walden I go back to from time to time 

remininscences of a stock operator is another classic I dip into now and then

one particular bbc production of much ado about nothing I especially enjoy listening to...some of shakespeare's plays I've read more than once

my favorite play is probably the importance of being earnest...I've reread that a few times

and I want to reread david copperfield and mansfield park


----------



## Astris (Dec 11, 2016)

I've reread Eleanor and Park
The Fault in Our Stars
Shadow and Bone (the whole series)
The Darkest Minds
Simon vs. The **** Sapiens Agenda

I'm a sucker for YA fiction and stupid little romance novels.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Breakfast at Tiffany's by Truman Capote

White Oleander by Janet Finch

^^^ Have read a few times actually.

The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger

Franny and Zooey by J.D. Salinger

American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis (It is pretty long and repetitive but I like it so I still re-read it once for some reason)


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I read Watership Down at least once every three years or so.


----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)

Most of Asimov, the (original) Dune series, Ender's Game series, Poul Anderson - The Boat of a Million Years, W.Gibson's Sprawl series and many others... at least 3 times.
More recently the A Song of Ice and Fire series, twice. Was gonna try it a third time after watching Preston Jacobs vids on Youtube...

I think most of the books I've read, I have done so at least twice. It's a form of escapism, I suppose.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Usually I never read a book twice. However, once I did. It was Skulduggery Pleasant - the first book of the series.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Bible. Only the bible

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielLee555 (Dec 18, 2016)

Generation P by Pelevin


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Novel ~ Storming Intrepid ~
Author ~ Payne Harrison ~
Published ~ 1989 ~
Genre ~ Techno Thriller ~

It's one of those stories with many sub-plots that intertwine.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Book Series - Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Maaaany of them, including the Darren Shan saga. Can't list all of them since I can't remember exactly xD


----------



## Chlorobenzene (Aug 22, 2016)

Jacques the Fatalist and his Master by Diderot. It's a great philosophical book known for being revolutionary and peculiar... I really love it, the humor and the story line are so delightful!

(And a lot of greek tragedies I had to read for school)


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

_Their Eyes Were Watching God_ by Zora Neale Hurston


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Sybil: The Classic True Story of a Woman Possessed by Sixteen Personalities by Flora Rheta Schreiber.
The Animorphs series by Katherine A. Applegate.
The words to say it by Marie Cardinal.
The wall by Marlen Haushofer.
My sweet Audrina by V. C. Andrews.
Flatland by Edwin A. Abbott.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Chlorobenzene said:


> Jacques the Fatalist and his Master by Diderot. It's a great philosophical book known for being revolutionary and peculiar... I really love it, the humor and the story line are so delightful!
> 
> (And a lot of greek tragedies I had to read for school)


Diderot is criminally underappreciated!


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

_Women's Room _by Marilyn French. 

I read it first when I was 17 or 18 when it first came out; then again when I was 21, and five years later, and at least once more... My husband read it. He used to say, "Remember how you said you'd know you met the right man when he read that book? I finished it, and I liked it, too." 

He was the only man I was ever with who read it, and here we are--29 years later, and still happy with each other.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

The Communist Manifesto.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

_The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter_, which I enjoyed far more when I was 20 than I did when I reread it in my 30s.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Flannery O'Connors Collected Short Stories.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

The entire _Harry Potter_ series, so many times I can't keep track.
_Atlas Shrugged_ by Ayn Rand (4 times)
_Beowulf_
_The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathaniel Hawthorne
_A Streetcar Named Desire_ by Tennessee Williams
_The Odyssey_ by Homer
_Character and Neurosis_ by Naranjo
_Personality Types_ and _The Wisdom of the Enneagram_ by Riso and Hudson
_The Spiritual Dimension of the Enneagram_ by Maitri
_Without Conscience: The Disturbing World of the Psychopaths Among Us_ by Hare
_Witches of East End_ series by Melissa de la Cruz
_The Thirteenth Sacrifice_, _The Last Grave_, & _Circle of Blood_ (_Witch Hunt_ series) by Debbie Viguié
poetry books by Robert Frost and Dorothy Parker
_Firestarter_ by Stephen King
_Romeo & Juliet_, _Hamlet_, _Much Ado About Nothing_, _Taming of the Shrew_, and sonnets by Shakespeare
_Fight Club_ by Chuck Palahniuk
_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_The Lion, The Witch, & The Wardrobe_ by C.S. Lewis
_Tao Te Ching_ by Lao Tzu (well, a translation, anyway)
_The 48 Laws of Power_ by Robert Greene
_A Doll's House_ by Henrik Ibsen
_The Time Traveler's Wife_ by Audrey Niffenegger
_Sleeping Beauty Trilogy_ by A. N. Roquelaure a.k.a. Anne Rice
_The Exorcist_ by William Peter Blatty
_The Oxford Dictionary of Quotations_
_The Cold One_ and _The Season of Passage_ by Christopher Pike
_The Satires of Juvenal_
_Sun Signs_ by Linda Goodman

Those are the only ones I can think of at the moment. I only included ones I've read completely more than once, and omitted ones I've only read parts of more than once, which would be an insanely long list. I also omitted books from childhood.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

The Neverending Story by Michael Ende.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I read SO many books as a kid:

-Fantastic Mr Fox. I think I read that one whenever I had nothing new
-The Phantom Tollbooth, I read two or three times.
-Animal Farm I read twice. My 7th grade social studies teachers reccomended it to me when I couldn't find anything of interest.


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

The_ Harry Potter_ series, at least a few times, in English. Now I'm re-reading it in French with my boyfriend.
I was a huge fan of the_ Famous Five_ series, by Enid Blyton. They were the first books I read without pictures, and when I'm feeling nostalgic, I still tend to read them, to be in touch with my family. I keep the collection in my room and am scared of giving it away.
_The Handmaid's Tale_. Although the nightmares I get afterwards make me finish I hadn't re-read it.
M.T. Anderson's _Feed_, which I tend to think is a realistic portrait of the American way of life. 
Roald Dahl's _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_.
Nassim Taleb's _Antifragile_, which is extremely insightful about the way that the world works and calling out the dangerous stupidity of the people who run it. 
Adrienne Rich's _Diving Into The Wreck_.


----------

